# The Columbia River Gorge



## Shrimpbox (Sep 27, 2016)

well my one hour blog on the Columbia River gorge just disappeared. It's beautiful awesome place. We stay d at hood River. Put it on your bucket list. Questions are welcome, just ain't gonna rewrite another novel.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2016)

Shrimpbox said:


> well my one hour blog on the Columbia River gorge just disappeared. It's beautiful awesome place. We stay d at hood River. Put it on your bucket list. Questions are welcome, just ain't gonna rewrite another novel.


Did you go to the fish hatchery where the Fish & Game Commission are underground in the river looking through windows and counting fish going upstream? We spent a whole day there last summer. Very impressive and majestic. Next day we went to the Evergreen Air Museum. That's the best air museum outside of the Smithsonian. They keep Howard Hughes Spruce Goose there.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2016)

A little history.

Columbia Gorge Ice Age Floods Bonneville Flood Multnomah Falls Crown Point Stev Ominski Bjornstad


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2016)

The falls, the apple trees, the windsurfing, the Vista House at Crown Point, the views, Rooster Rock, hiking Beacon Rock, Rowena Crest Viewpoint, the Bridge of the Gods, lots to see and do.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2016)

My funnest trip up the gorge.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks guys, you are covering some of the ground I wrote about. White water rafting on the white salmon river whose damn has been removed. Did the falls. Did the dam and the fish window is as awesome as the generator turbine outside. Did mt. Hood, did mt. Adam. Did the orchards. Did,the pot shop.( for research purposes only of course). Oh god, did,the fresh salmon right off the Indian boat. Wow! Did the hikes. Stayed in the griffin house overlooking the gorge. Indescribable! Watched those dedicated crazies wind and kite surfing and listened for the never ending train traffic, 100 cars at a time. The area is a religious experience akin to the redwoods. What a blessing to b able to go there.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Sep 27, 2016)

These two factoids stayed with me. When the ice dams broke and loosed all that water, they claim it was ten times all the water of all the rivers in the world. The second was that the Columbia through dams and locks is navigable for 465 miles from the ocean all the way into Idaho. The Columbia really is THE history of the northwest.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2016)

Shrimpbox said:


> These two factoids stayed with me. When the ice dams broke and loosed all that water, they claim it was ten times all the water of all the rivers in the world. The second was that the Columbia through dams and locks is navigable for 465 miles from the ocean all the way into Idaho. The Columbia really is THE history of the northwest.


3 weeks ago I was at all the sights shown for Missoula Lake on that website.  Signs of the flood all over.


----------

